
Say What? Google Reader Translates Any Feed into Your Native Tongue - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/say_what_google_reader_transla.php
======
casta
Just tried from English to Italian, and I must admit it's quite _funny_

------
wallflower
This could be an interesting language learning tool (with the drawback, it's
machine not a real native speaker).

As someone who is learning Spanish, I'm interested in testing English to
Spanish..

------
sven
Very kewl. A article about a service without linking it. And even kewler. A
new function in a service without a tryout. Good luck!

